# New Addition



## Sarin (Dec 27, 2010)

I got a new addition earlier in the month. I traded my 2010 Bee and 2010 Lesser 66% Het Hypo females for this ~1500 gram 2008 Pastel Female.

When I went to meet in London (1.5 hr drive) for the trade, it was during a huge snow storm that passed through. Whiteout conditions, trucks and cars in ditches everywhere.. Couldn't even see 10 ft infront of you.. Wasn't good. Needless to say it wasn't a good idea to drive there, so we weren't going to drive back that night. Took us 4 hours just to get there and we were stuck in London for 2 and a half days with nothing. 

Luckily we arrived home safe and sound. Decided to name this girl London.

Pictures aren't the best. Don't want to bug her too much.. She really likes to move.





























Enjoy!


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 27, 2010)

She looks really nice.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeeeeez I want a Ball Python so bad  Darn australia!


----------

